# Pick angles



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This video really caught my attention along with this guys other videos.

Food for thought.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Pickslant is essential for consistency and efficiency. Period. A parallel pick to the orientation of the string creates an inconsistent jump which can never be made consistent. The angle (*aka pick-slant*) makes the string skip with predictability.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like watching those Troy Grady vids. Has lots of good info on various techniques by different players re: pick angles. I use a variety of angles depending on what I'm going for in sound. Both for electric and acoustic. At this point I just do it automatically without thinking about it, but it's always fun to self diagnoses. I find when you do figure out exactly what you're doing you can change it up by approaching it slightly differently. As long as you have a very solid standard basis to your picking approach.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have never heard of this guy before. I watched this video all the way through(which in itself is amazing) and all though I knew that pick angle is important it was never a priority on my list but now I realize that this is not the case. 

I am still practicing the spider before I attempt to play anything else and now I can add this right after to my practice regime. 

Definitely never be able to shred as fast as this guy plays but I know with practice my speed will pick up somewhat.


----------



## Old beginner (Jan 22, 2020)

Not sure if this is related to pick angle...but I just started learning to flat pick...but through a book ...not with a teacher.

I'm in the early stages and so it involves picking a single lower note and then strumming the others. When I try to pick a string and then try to strum it with the rest the sound from the picked string comes off buzzing ...not clean...not sure how to get around that....

Any ideas??


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

One thing I noticed over the years was how I adjusted the pick angle depending what I was playing.
Single notes? fast? slow?
open chords? barre chords? power chords?
Clean sound? Dirt?, effects laden? 

When I was teaching I actually noticed a lot of little things I had picked up over the years--including some things my teacher tried in vain to get me to do--over time I actually did star doing some of those things.

but no teacher ever really int over pick angle with me.
I did cover that with students.

It really makes a difference.

And there are also picks that are slanted for that as well.
Some aren't made any more, but I believe Dunlop makes some still.
They're fun to try, but for me they don't work well on chords.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

His video on Albert Lee was good. My pick slants all over the place, but it's not an international practice. Just a developed technique


----------

